# RBIG and a HITCH



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

Howdy there again. I have the same part that John (sj) spoke of on my GT 5000. I got the info from him sometime back made a few mod's to it and then welded it to a PIN HITCH set up that I can use with my actuator. The pic's are ones before I added the new rear 1200 lb actuator. All you do when you need to use it is take off what ever is hooked up on the rear. Put the hitch on back under what ever you need lift and go. I have used it to move my 16' car trailer and John can tell or show you haw big it is. Good luck. SAMSRAM SAM


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Rbig Hitch Help Pic # 2*

Rbig here is another older pic of the HITCH set up. 
I will have the wife down load about fifty pic's of the tractor and some mod's I have done to the rear hitch/actuator 1200lb lift / some more rear chrome. SAM


----------



## Inspector 71 (Jan 14, 2005)

Kind of like this:

<img src=http://hayes-ent.com/hitch/images/TowAdapter.jpg>

Or this 2" receiver:

<img src=http://hayes-ent.com/hitch/images/Reciever1.jpg>

Or maybe a weight bracket:

<img src=http://hayes-ent.com/hitch/images/WeightBracket2.jpg>

All of these are available from Hayes Enterprises


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks. Those are all great. Really appreciate your efforts in posting the pics. The old adage applies: one picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the pics inspector 71!

do you know how big of an actuator they have on that hitch? It looks like about a 6" stroke but its hard to tell.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

In looking at the pics again I noticed what seems to be their solution to the "float" question several people have asked about regarding rear hitch attachments

Andy


----------

